# Thank you Hegner!



## Dai_The_Eye (4 Apr 2014)

Hegner sent me an email today, 15% off everything. Think thats finally persuaded me ! :lol:


----------



## scrimper (4 Apr 2014)

Here is the code for anyone interested who didn't get an email

Use offer code *HEG14* at checkout (15% off everything)



> This fantastic, limited period offer is available on products at Hegner.co.uk*, including Scrollsaws, Lathes, Sanding Machines, Saw Blades and more.


----------



## Stooby (4 Apr 2014)

Thanks, do you know how long the code lasts for?


----------



## Scottlefley (4 Apr 2014)

it lasts until the end of april, so no need to make any rash decisions...although thats the best way to buy a Hegner, buy first think later!!


----------



## Clwydianrange (4 Apr 2014)

I've been undecided on a scroll saw for months now. After reading all the comments on here I decided it had to be a hegner and so had been watching ebay for a while and they go for high prices second hand. This afternoon I had a dental appointment and afterwards we were chatting about some pens I'd made her last year when I told her about scroll saw work. She immediately placed an order for name plaques for her childrens bedrooms on the off chance that I bought one. So imagine my surprise on reading this thread. I took it as an omen and have just ordered a multicut 2. Don't know when it will be delivered but it will give me chance to organise myself. What software package is best for name plaques.

keith


----------



## Bryan Bennett (5 Apr 2014)

Keith a very warm welcome to the forum :roll: ,you will be very happy with your choice. :roll: I needed help I asked and help came very quickly.Welcome aboard.


Bryan


----------



## bodgerbaz (5 Apr 2014)

Hi Keith,

Steve Good has some free software for designing names http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/ it's about 1/2 way down the page.

You could use any word processing package to type a name then transfer it to paper. I think toesy uses one of the Serif packages.

Some time ago I got some software from the States and produced these as stocking presents for family members (click on the image for a blown-up view).

Barry


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Apr 2014)

Hi Keith. I use microsoft word for most of my name signs using word art and it's also good for plaques as well with several shapes available. You can also drag in other things from other programs and size them accordingly.


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2014)

(Assuming Windows as the O/S) The free Serif products are excellent if your computer didn't come with paid for versions of Word, Office, etc. Actually, they are excellent even if your computer DID come with Word or Office. And don't forget the freeware Office suites too, such as LibreOffice, Apache OpenOffice, Kingsoft Office, etc. Kingsoft is my favourite, though I have a portable version of Libre installed too. I prefer to use Inkscape and Gimp, but it's all a matter of what you get used to, and they will all do the job. Last but not least, the excellent opensource Scribus desktop publishing program can be recommended for what we do.


----------



## Clwydianrange (5 Apr 2014)

Thanks for that gents, a good few tips for me to start looking at.

keith


----------



## Roughcut (5 Apr 2014)

Might be worth checking out ebay for cheap drawing software.
I recently got a second hand disc of Serif Draw Plus 5 for about £3.


----------



## martinka (7 Apr 2014)

Kingsoft Office Pro is being given away today. Runs until noon Tuesday.


----------



## johnny5 (8 Apr 2014)

I went to purchase the Hegner variable speed lower end model with accessories.
£740 in total , then 15% off great i thought , unfortunately it is not in stock till after the discount ends all that let down after building up the courage to buy, 
decided on a an Axi AWSF18 for £250 less instead, arrives tomorrow cant wait .
I understand it has its knockers , but i have had many tools from Axminster and have never had any problems.


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Apr 2014)

It's a pity that Hegner wouldn't honour the sale (even if it was x weeks delivery). Still, I agree that Axminster is a good brand and with your £250 'change' you can stock up on blades and wood.

Good luck Johnny and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your results.

Barry


----------



## jonluv (9 Apr 2014)

Re Bodgerbaz's post
Have not seen offer from Hegner but:-

I think it is strange that Hegner offer 15 percent off machines you can't get :- you think they would offer much more (if you can't have them say 50 percent ? )

It appears to be a vey strange selective offer 
John


----------



## scrimper (9 Apr 2014)

johnny5":nbrimse9 said:


> I went to purchase the Hegner variable speed lower end model with accessories.
> £740 in total , then 15% off great i thought , unfortunately it is not in stock till after the discount ends all that let down after building up the courage to buy,



IMHO that is bad business, did you actually try phoning them and asking if you could order and they would honour the discount? The whole point off offering a discount is to increase sales and most decent companies would offer the discount after the deadline date as long as the order was placed before the deadline ran out. If Hegner refused this they are very silly and it is them who have lost out rather than the customer!

If someone had come into my shop wishing to spend £740 less a 15%% discount for an ordered item I would have been more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Hegner UK (9 Apr 2014)

Hi everyone, this is Matt at Hegner UK.

Just to clarify on our current 15% offer - All of our scrollsaws are currently in stock, and the 15% discount is available on all of those machines (as well as other products on our website).

If we do happen to run out of stock of any item, we will certainly honour the discount so long as you place your order within the offer period (which ends on 30th April).

We'll be at Yandles this Friday and Saturday, so we'll look forward to seeing you there!

Matt


----------



## scrimper (9 Apr 2014)

Many thanks Matt for clarifying that.

Perhaps you will be kind enough to pop in to this forum from time to time to offer the occasional support? 
We do have many satisfied Hegner owners here who are very genned up on Hegner fretsaws and give excellent advice to others who need it but it is always nice to hear from someone on the front line so to speak. 

Kind regards

John


----------



## bodgerbaz (9 Apr 2014)

Hegner UK":nef7kegc said:


> Just to clarify on our current 15% offer - All of our scrollsaws are currently in stock, and the 15% discount is available on all of those machines (as well as other products on our website).
> 
> If we do happen to run out of stock of any item, we will certainly honour the discount so long as you place your order within the offer period (which ends on 30th April).



Many thanks for clarifying that point Matt, it's very much appreciated.

. . . . Oh and welcome to the forum. We hope you'll stick around and add to our pooled knowledge base.

Barry


----------



## johnny5 (9 Apr 2014)

Hegner UK":udjcb7ns said:


> Hi everyone, this is Matt at Hegner UK.
> 
> Just to clarify on our current 15% offer - All of our scrollsaws are currently in stock, and the 15% discount is available on all of those machines (as well as other products on our website).
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that Matt, I tried to place my order and it stated that the one I wanted the base line Variable speed machine was available only on order and I assumed it was not in stock .
My mistake if i read it wrong, too late now bought myself another make.
john


----------

